# Job in Mexico



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

Any tips on finding work in Mexico? I have been looking into American based companies that have offices in Mexico as a start. I speak enough Spanish to get by but plan on taking some courses to help become fluent in it. We plan on moving a few years down the road and are in the planning stage currently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

To work in Mexico, you will need a residence visa approval from a Mexican Consulate in your current country of residence. Then, you would need a solid job offer from a company in Mexico which is registered with the immigration authorities (INM) to hire foreigners. They would have to participate in your application to INM for a work (lucrativa) endorsement to your visa. All of that would take some months to accomplish. 
Note that INM and the consulates (SRE) are different agencies and that they do not know all of the details of the other agency, nor do they communicate well with each other. You are expected to do that yourself. 
Since Mexico is a “face to face“ culture, where contacts and networking are important, it would be best to be able to qualify financially for a Residente Permanente visa, which does allow working with just notification to INM. Then, you could seek employment from within Mexico, and also have time to polish your speaking qualifications. Meanwhile; work on the spelling of your home state. 
You did not mention your qualifications or what you are looking for, but you should know that any hope of finding work as an expat might entail having some rather unique skills which are scarce in Mexico.


----------



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

Well I attempted to change my profile and looks like I haven’t posted enough yet to update it. I’ll mess with it later on my computer. Thank you for pointing it out. 
So you’re saying it would be easier to move and obtain residency then look for a job while in Mexico? Makes sense. What about a remote job Since technically I would be working for a company in the USA? 
As for qualifications I probably don’t have anything scarce. I’ve worked in the administrative field for many years, I have a degree in accounting with a bit of experience. I also have worked for the US government but that doesn’t help much unless I was going to work at an embassy or something similar. Not much for the US government in Mexico. I tried looking for contractors or other agencies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Have you looked here :

https://www.indeed.com.mx/


----------



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

lat19n said:


> Have you looked here :
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.indeed.com.mx/




Yes I have and saw a few possibilities especially in Monterey. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tastark06 said:


> So you’re saying it would be easier to move and obtain residency then look for a job while in Mexico? Makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What RV was talking about is getting a Residente Permanente visa while you are still in the States. This type of visa allows you to live and work legally in Mexico, but you don't need to have a job lined up when applying for it at your nearest Mexican consulate.


----------



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

Isla Verde said:


> What RV was talking about is getting a Residente Permanente visa while you are still in the States. This type of visa allows you to live and work legally in Mexico, but you don't need to have a job lined up when applying for it at your nearest Mexican consulate.




Ah that’s even better! Good to know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I would search company website and see if they have postings for jobs in Mexico. You can also see what's available on LinkedIn as more companies start posting on there. I'm not sure what areas you're considering moving to. In Queretaro there is a Michelin plan, Bombadier plan, Siemens, Samsung, Safran is opening a plant, Arkansas State University has a campus there, and a lot of logistics have places there. These are just some of the big ones and you would have to see if Queretaro is an area that you would enjoy living. 

Be careful though some companies see that you're a native English speaker and may try to hire you solely on that. This is bad because they usually need to fill lower end positions with individuals with English skills and the positions really don't go anywhere. Good luck with your research.


----------



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

NCas said:


> I would search company website and see if they have postings for jobs in Mexico. You can also see what's available on LinkedIn as more companies start posting on there. I'm not sure what areas you're considering moving to. In Queretaro there is a Michelin plan, Bombadier plan, Siemens, Samsung, Safran is opening a plant, Arkansas State University has a campus there, and a lot of logistics have places there. These are just some of the big ones and you would have to see if Queretaro is an area that you would enjoy living.
> 
> Be careful though some companies see that you're a native English speaker and may try to hire you solely on that. This is bad because they usually need to fill lower end positions with individuals with English skills and the positions really don't go anywhere. Good luck with your research.




We are looking at Veracruz or maybe Monterrey. We have been to Veracruz and are planning a trip to Monterrey. I speak some Spanish but will be taking classes to become fluent in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I do not know how practical this suggestion would be but, your best bet may be to find a job in the U.S. with a U.S. company that you can do remotely. If you have an accounting background, that might be a plus. 

I have been living in Mexico since 2012 and have been working the entire time; just not working "in Mexico" as defined by INM or SAT. I work on-line for a U.S. company and they pay me in U.S. dollars transferred to my U.S. checking account. No need for a lucrativa (although I now have a Residente Permanente) and no issues trying to find a job in Mexico.


----------



## tastark06 (Feb 26, 2018)

dwwhiteside said:


> I do not know how practical this suggestion would be but, your best bet may be to find a job in the U.S. with a U.S. company that you can do remotely. If you have an accounting background, that might be a plus.
> 
> I have been living in Mexico since 2012 and have been working the entire time; just not working "in Mexico" as defined by INM or SAT. I work on-line for a U.S. company and they pay me in U.S. dollars transferred to my U.S. checking account. No need for a lucrativa (although I now have a Residente Permanente) and no issues trying to find a job in Mexico.




Ideally I would like to do that but I’ve never looked for a job like that so not really sure where to look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

tastark06 said:


> Ideally I would like to do that but I’ve never looked for a job like that so not really sure where to look.


I do not know if there is anyplace where jobs that can be done remotely are expressly called out. But you could just look for jobs you feel qualified to do that generally involve working with a computer. Then ask if the employer would consider hiring someone who would work remotely.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I think you would be better off finding a position with a US company and then express an interest in being relocated to Mexico. But - I think if you were fortunate enough to find a company willing to hire you (in the US) I would not announce in the first year or two your interest in relocating. I would let that come up in an appraisal interview or such. I also think your best bet would be to become a CPA (perhaps with an international aspect). The world has to be saturated with administrators. 

Just for giggles I searched on the 'largest companies in Alabama'. Turns out number six is BBVA Compass. BBVA Bancomer is (I believe) the largest Mexican bank in Mexico. That sounds interesting.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I think BBVA is actually a Spanish bank, with independent branches in many countries. They do not interface, from what I hear.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> I think BBVA is actually a Spanish bank, with independent branches in many countries. They do not interface, from what I hear.


[Cut] - who are you hearing from ? Got inside info ?

I have not researched this - but I'll bet Spain STILL owns most of the world after all these years - perhaps along with the Netherlands.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> [Cut] - who are you hearing from ? Got inside info ?
> 
> I have not researched this - but I'll bet Spain STILL owns most of the world after all these years - perhaps along with the Netherlands.


At one time, I looked into the link between BBVA Compass in the US and BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. BBVA had just bought Compass and promised that it would make it easy to move money between the two banks because they were going to merge the operations of the two banks. A year later, I was told that they changed their mind and they would continue to run the two as independent banks.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> At one time, I looked into the link between BBVA Compass in the US and BBVA Bancomer in Mexico. BBVA had just bought Compass and promised that it would make it easy to move money between the two banks because they were going to merge the operations of the two banks. A year later, I was told that they changed their mind and they would continue to run the two as independent banks.


[cut]

In principal - my point was that if you were an employee at HSBC in Florida and were a good worker over a couple years - and you continued you education and obtained certifications - you MIGHT be able to approach HSBC Mexico (which is a totally distinct business unit) and express an interest in relocating to Mexico. 

It was just a thought.


----------

